# Pentepoir CP School, Pentlepoir, Pembrokeshire



## lukeharrisperfec (May 13, 2013)

Pentlepoir, near Tenby, is located on the Pembrokeshire coastline. Pentlepoir school has originally been around since 1877. The school has seen use to 2 buildings over it's past. Unfortunately I don't know when the school moved into the new building which was just next door to the original school. I'll take a guess and say 1960's, I'm probably way off and if you know feel free to correct me, I would love to know when it really did happen! 

Me, my brother and a friend decided to go take a look in the newest building after it being closed now since 2007. (The older building has been converted to a house.) We had friends who went to the school and since I live locally it really did interest me. After going in there I was in a way dissapointed because it wasnt as much of a wreck as I expected, but considering it only closed in 2007 and not many people have been in since I suppose in a way it is. These pictures aren't the best in the world but I hope you enjoy them! 




IMG_4842 by lukeharrisperfect




Exterior by lukeharrisperfect
The exterior.




Back entrance by lukeharrisperfect[/url
Locked side entrance.

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8733782538/]


Old shed by lukeharrisperfect, on Flickr
A destroyed shed out the back left to rot over the years.




IMG_4630 by lukeharrisperfect, on Flickr
Boarded up windows.




IMG_4632 by lukeharrisperfect, on Flickr
More boarded up windows.




IMG_4633 by lukeharrisperfect, on Flickr
The back entrance leading to what was the playground.




IMG_4635 by lukeharrisperfect, on Flickr
The ever overgrowing field. (Better picture of this further along this post.)




IMG_4639 by lukeharrisperfect, on Flickr
Wide shot of the small playground. Show's how small the school really was. The play park in the background is a local park with, as far as I know, no relation to the school. Yet they have an entrance to the park which has been locked for years.




IMG_4643 by lukeharrisperfect, on Flickr
My first look inside the building as I peek through the open window.




IMG_4665 by lukeharrisperfect, on Flickr
A young girls shoe left in the school alone. I wonder if she's still looking for these? 




IMG_4666 by lukeharrisperfect, on Flickr
Small corridor, with the classic school children pegs along the wall.




IMG_4667 by lukeharrisperfect, on Flickr
Same corridor, looking in the opposite direction. It seems someone has been in here after all. Assuming from the graffiti and sprayed fire extinguishers. Must be very recent in fact.




IMG_4670 by lukeharrisperfect, on Flickr
We found the other shoe! Reunited at last! Well at least to the other shoe. 




IMG_4672 by lukeharrisperfect, on Flickr
Sinks and shelves in a classroom. Must of been art. I loved art. 




IMG_4684 by lukeharrisperfect, on Flickr
A 'Happy Retirement' card. Weird how the top was cut off though, was the same with a few cards we seen. Shame I didn't take photo's of those. 




IMG_4754 by lukeharrisperfect, on Flickr
The school's hall. I guess it was the canteen too with the kitchen in the back.




IMG_4759 by lukeharrisperfect, on Flickr
View of the hall from the opposite end. 




IMG_4755 by lukeharrisperfect, on Flickr
So long, farewell. 




IMG_4761 by lukeharrisperfect, on Flickr
You'd be surprised to know this was the schools changing room. Surprised me anyway.




IMG_4762 by lukeharrisperfect, on Flickr
More changing room-ness.




IMG_4766 by lukeharrisperfect, on Flickr
A picture of some kittens. 




IMG_4769 by lukeharrisperfect, on Flickr
The kitchen.




IMG_4770 by lukeharrisperfect, on Flickr
More kitchen. And my friend trying to pull off a funny face. Not sure it worked though.




IMG_4771 by lukeharrisperfect, on Flickr




IMG_4768 by lukeharrisperfect, on Flickr
Kitchen sinks.




IMG_4774 by lukeharrisperfect, on Flickr
Kitchen..Office? Toilet? Oh I don't know.




IMG_4775 by lukeharrisperfect, on Flickr
Kitchen power switches.




IMG_4779 by lukeharrisperfect, on Flickr




IMG_4812 by lukeharrisperfect, on Flickr
Keep Wales tidy! So much for that eh?




IMG_4780 by lukeharrisperfect, on Flickr
Boarded up windows from the inside.




IMG_4781 by lukeharrisperfect, on Flickr
Destroyed wall display. 




IMG_4784 by lukeharrisperfect, on Flickr
I see why they boarded the windows up, must of been attacked by a hungry pack of chav's. 




IMG_4786 by lukeharrisperfect, on Flickr
Wall display close up.




IMG_4787 by lukeharrisperfect, on Flickr
Lovely paint cracking picture.




IMG_4788 by lukeharrisperfect, on Flickr
An entrance blocked up from inside.




IMG_4793 by lukeharrisperfect, on Flickr
Main entrance corridor.




IMG_4800 by lukeharrisperfect, on Flickr
Toilet.




IMG_4801 by lukeharrisperfect, on Flickr
Cheeky 'selfie' on the way around.




IMG_4805 by lukeharrisperfect, on Flickr
Who remembers the small sinks?




IMG_4807 by lukeharrisperfect, on Flickr




IMG_4808 by lukeharrisperfect, on Flickr




IMG_4809 by lukeharrisperfect, on Flickr




IMG_4810 by lukeharrisperfect, on Flickr

[


IMG_4811 by lukeharrisperfect, on Flickr




IMG_4818 by lukeharrisperfect, on Flickr
Trying to be funny again, eh?




IMG_4821 by lukeharrisperfect, on Flickr




IMG_4824 by lukeharrisperfect, on Flickr




IMG_4825 by lukeharrisperfect, on Flickr




IMG_4826 by lukeharrisperfect, on Flickr




IMG_4829 by lukeharrisperfect, on Flickr




IMG_4828 by lukeharrisperfect, on Flickr
Some hilarious graffiti. If that is what the vandals think penis' look like I'd hate to see what deformity's they have.




IMG_4836 by lukeharrisperfect, on Flickr
School exterior from field.




IMG_4837 by lukeharrisperfect, on Flickr
View of original school from the new one. 




IMG_4838 by lukeharrisperfect, on Flickr
Exterior.




IMG_4839 by lukeharrisperfect, on Flickr
More exterior.




IMG_4840 by lukeharrisperfect, on Flickr




IMG_4835 by lukeharrisperfect, on Flickr
Final field shot.


----------



## lukeharrisperfec (May 13, 2013)

Huh. Is it just me or do the photo's not load?


----------



## lukeharrisperfec (May 13, 2013)

Rght, okay. I've found the probelm. Just got to do it for every photo. Darn.


----------



## lukeharrisperfec (May 13, 2013)

Okay! Photo's updated! Should be fine now!


----------



## Ellis (May 20, 2013)

looks a good explore


----------



## History Man (Jun 17, 2013)

Cracking pictures


----------



## Gnrjunky (Apr 22, 2022)

History Man said:


> Cracking pictures


Nice ! Thanks! Brings back memories!


----------



## Hayman (Apr 22, 2022)

Gnrjunky said:


> Nice ! Thanks! Brings back memories!


A pleasure to see no criminal damage. But that was eight years ago.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Apr 22, 2022)

Looks decent that, I cant imagine that has been empty long as Hayman says its pretty unvandalized, also with the notice from 2009 it cant be earlier than that.
Nice report, only question I have is who explores in bright pink coat?


----------



## Gnrjunky (Apr 25, 2022)

BikinGlynn said:


> Looks decent that, I cant imagine that has been empty long as Hayman says its pretty unvandalized, also with the notice from 2009 it cant be earlier than that.
> Nice report, only question I have is who explores in bright pink coat?


----------



## Gnrjunky (Apr 25, 2022)

Was me as a child


----------

